# Pour ceux qui ont lu HP6...



## iNano (19 Juillet 2005)

Bon, ça y est, je l'ai terminé ce matin... Il est vraiment génial, mais la fin est vach'ment triste. Elle augure un septième tome passionnant... 
Qu'en avez vous pensé ?


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça y est, je l'ai terminé ce matin... Il est vraiment génial, mais la fin est vach'ment triste. Elle augure un septième tome passionnant...
> Qu'en avez vous pensé ?


HP6 ? Rien du tout !

Mieux vaut le G5 ! Génial !


----------



## Pierrou (19 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de le finir, apres tout une nuit de lecture 

Woah ! j'en suis encore retourné, la mort de Dumbledore à la fin, ça secoue, je vois pas ce qu'ils vont faire si il est mort, il était vraiment le chef de l'Ordre du Phoenix, une aide précieuse pour Harry et j'en passe.... :sick:
Le bouquin est globalement encore plus sombre que les autres, beaucoup moins de blagues, il n'y a que les histoires d'amour entre Harry et Ginny et Hermione et Ron qui apportent une touche de légéreté à l'ensembe 

Quand au Prince de Sang Mélé, Snape, il se révèle enfin

Bref encore une fois beaucoup de choses restent en suspens, et je sens que ça va être long d'ici que sorte le tome VII 

Courage 




PS: peut etre mettre une metion SPOILERS sur ce thread au cas où


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2005)

"_Pour ceux qui ont lu HP6_"
Moi je préfère HPG


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2005)

c'est vraiment bien ces trucs, là, HP machin? ça tourne pas un peu à l'hystérie marketing?


----------



## iNano (19 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est vraiment bien ces trucs, là, HP machin? ça tourne pas un peu à l'hystérie marketing?


C'est de l'excellente littérature jeunesse, vraiment bien écrit. Et plus les personnages grandissent, plus les intrigues deviennent passionnantes... c'est à essayer ! 
Les livres ont eu un succès phénoménal bien avant cette folie marketing, ce sont les films qui ont engendrés tous ces objets dérivés et autres tralala...  :rateau: 
Ca vaut vraiment le coup !


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est vraiment bien ces trucs, là, HP machin? ça tourne pas un peu à l'hystérie marketing?


Emprunte-z-en un et fais toi ton idée.
Lis les premières pages et si tu n'arrives pas à t'arrêter, bienvenue parmi nous  

Je ne dirais pas pour autant que ce soit exceptionnellement bon (surtout quand on en lit plus d'un: c'est assez répétitif), mais c'est scotchant. Personnellement je préférerais ne pas aimer, cette impression de se fondre dans une culture de masse c'est très désagréable   

Cela dit je trouve que c'est un peu ridicule de sortir des tas de sujets sur ce bouquin... "on va voir si y a des fans", attention ça va sortir, aha il est sorti, aha vous l'avez lu alors ?
etc.

Un ça suffisait bien


----------



## Pierrou (19 Juillet 2005)

perso, avant de lire, je me disais : ouais trucs de gamins harry potter ! tout ça quoi... en décembre j'ai lu le premier, ça a été le choc... depuis je les lis et je les relis, plus on avance, plus c'est sombre et génial 


( ceci est mon premier post sur mon nzw iBook )


----------



## iNano (19 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit je trouve que c'est un peu ridicule de sortir des tas de sujets sur ce bouquin... "on va voir si y a des fans", attention ça va sortir, aha il est sorti, aha vous l'avez lu alors ?
> etc.
> 
> Un ça suffisait bien


En fait je me suis permise d'en ouvrir un second pour ceux qui l'avaient fini uniquement, pour parler un peu des impressions après lecture...  :rose: 
Je ne voulais pas gâcher le plaisir de ceux qui sont en train de le lire ou qui vont le lire lorsqu'il sortira en français. Comme ça ceux qui ne veulent pas savoir ce qui s'est passé ne viennent pas et ceux qui veulent en parler le peuvent librement !   
Qu'en penses-tu Spyro ?


----------



## iNano (19 Juillet 2005)

Bienvenur à ton nouvel iBook, Pierrou ! 

Moi aussi je les trouve vraiment géniaux ces livres. C'est hallucinant comme on s'attache aux personnages... La fin de celui-ci, avec l'attaque des death-eaters et surtout la mort de Dumbledore, est vraiment très sombre et augure un septième tome génial. 
En ce qui concerne ce septième tome, justement, je pense qu'il va s'étaler sur une période beaucoup plus longue, jusqu'à ce qu'Harry devienne adulte.


----------



## Pierrou (19 Juillet 2005)

personellement je ne pense pas ...je pense que ce tome va s'étaler sur une période d'un an, comme les autres, mais c'est vrai qu'il va y avoir beaucoup à dire 
perso ya un truc que j'ai po trop compris à la fin, c'est cette histoire avec le faux horcrux que dumbledore a trouvén et le message à l'intérieur 
qui a pu écrire ce message, à part dumbledore ?


----------



## iNano (19 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> personellement je ne pense pas ...je pense que ce tome va s'étaler sur une période d'un an, comme les autres, mais c'est vrai qu'il va y avoir beaucoup à dire
> perso ya un truc que j'ai po trop compris à la fin, c'est cette histoire avec le faux horcrux que dumbledore a trouvén et le message à l'intérieur
> qui a pu écrire ce message, à part dumbledore ?


Je pense que Harry va partir à la recherche de cette personne et qu'il va peut-être trouver en lui un allié...    Ce n'est que mon humble avis...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> ce sont les films qui ont engendrés tous ces objets dérivés et autres tralala...  :rateau:
> Ca vaut vraiment le coup !


godes ceintures et tradada
 ?


----------



## iNano (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> godes ceintures et tradada
> ?


Non,mais je pense que le créneau est porteur, SM... C'est une idée!


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Juillet 2005)

SM 

Raa faut pas que je lise ce thread...
Malin, je sais que dubledore meurtà la fin maintenant 
A moin que...  Pensez-vous qu'un bon niveau de 3eme et du courage peut me permettre de commencer la version anglaise ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "_Pour ceux qui ont lu HP6_"
> Moi je préfère HPG


harry rencontre salie


----------



## iNano (19 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> SM
> 
> Raa faut pas que je lise ce thread...
> Malin, je sais que dubledore meurtà la fin maintenant
> A moin que...  Pensez-vous qu'un bon niveau de 3eme et du courage peut me permettre de commencer la version anglaise ?


Oui, je pense... Si je peux te donner un conseil, laisse tomber le dico, sauf si vraiment tu as besoin d'un mot pour comprendre le fond du truc... mais même avec un vocabulaire pas très riche, je peux comprendre, alors... C'est une question d'habitude ! et ça vient vite...


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Juillet 2005)

Merci beaucoup, je vais le commander au plus vite.


----------



## Pierrou (19 Juillet 2005)

sérieux les collègiens si vous avez un bon niveau, essayez, ce sera dur au début mais vous verrez, vous progresserez :love:

moi je l'ai lu achement vite, alorss je suis un peu frustré :rateau:

je vais le relire de ce pas :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

rien de tel que d'apprendre l'anglais en lisant ! fonce !


----------



## Pierrou (20 Juillet 2005)

j'ai bien aimé le fait qu'il y ait un peu plus de flirt dans celui là, ça manquait un peu, d'ailleurs je n'avais jamais fait attention avant au fait que rowling décrit ginny comme une fille absolument sublime, parce que dans le films du tome 2, on ne la voit que pré ado, et on la voit po dans le 3e, wait and see then :rateau:
( non je suis pas un pervers ! )


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de finir à l'instant le 6ème!
Ooooh my gosh!!!
Incroyable!
Je m'attendais à tout sauf à ça!
Granndiose, sombre, mature, pleins de supsens et tout!
Wooh quel plaisir de le lire!
Mais bon maintenant il faut attendre la suite...
Dure...

A.


----------



## abeerzen (20 Juillet 2005)

dumbledore est mort !!! ouinnnnnnnn ! 
J'ai a peu près la même analyse que vous tous : une série de plus en plus sombre ! ça fait se poser pas mal de question sur la suite. Et dire qui va falloir attendre le prochain tome maintenant !!! Parmis les questions que me pose pose en voici une : combien de pages pour le prochain tome ? il y a tellement à dire !!! a moins que (je pense en même temps que j'écris) le monsieurs R.A.B ait déjà récupérer d'autre horcruses ??? aaaaahaaahaaahaa que de questions !!! je vais rêver de magie toute la nuit moi maintenant. bon allez, je vais me coucher moi, après toute ces émotions j'en ai besoin !!!  :sleep:


----------



## iNano (21 Juillet 2005)

Je pense aussi que le prochain tome devrait être plus long que celui-ci... 
Je me remets doucement de la mort de Dumbledore mais c'est dur... C'est arrivé au moment où on commençait vraiment à "connaître" le personnage et à s'y attacher d'autant plus... Je suis allée hier sur le forum Chamber of Secret et il y des théories assez vraisemblables qui stipulent que Dumbledore ne serait pas mort, mais qu'il aurait voulu le faire croire... je ne sais pas, c'est vrai que ça pourrait se défendre...


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allée hier sur le forum Chamber of Secret et il y des théories assez vraisemblables qui stipulent que Dumbledore ne serait pas mort, mais qu'il aurait voulu le faire croire... je ne sais pas, c'est vrai que ça pourrait se défendre...


 
Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de lire la (trèèèèès :love: ) longue interview de JKR postée sur Mugglenet et The Leaky cauldron, mais de ce que j'ai survolé... si, si il est mort.

A.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de le finir, apres tout une nuit de lecture
> 
> Woah ! j'en suis encore retourné, la mort de Dumbledore à la fin, ça secoue, je vois pas ce qu'ils vont faire si il est mort, il était vraiment le chef de l'Ordre du Phoenix, une aide précieuse pour Harry et j'en passe.... :sick:
> Le bouquin est globalement encore plus sombre que les autres, beaucoup moins de blagues, il n'y a que les histoires d'amour entre Harry et Ginny et Hermione et Ron qui apportent une touche de légéreté à l'ensembe
> ...





c'est pas que je sois Fan ou je ne sais quoi, mais j'aurai bien aimé le lire sans en connaitre la fin.....
fait C****...........
me suis fait surprendre par le titre du Thread.....
......
......


----------



## iNano (21 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas que je sois Fan ou je ne sais quoi, mais j'aurai bien aimé le lire sans en connaitre la fin.....
> fait C****...........
> me suis fait surprendre par le titre du Thread.....
> ......
> ......


Oups, désolée... :rose: 
Si ça peut t'enlever un peu de frustration, sache que tout y est passionnant. J'avais (bêtement) deviné qui allait mourir en lisant les titres des chapitres mais ça ne m'a pas enlever de plaisir à la lecture... Encore une fois sorry !  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oups, désolée... :rose:
> Si ça peut t'enlever un peu de frustration, sache que tout y est passionnant. J'avais (bêtement) deviné qui allait mourir en lisant les titres des chapitres mais ça ne m'a pas enlever de plaisir à la lecture... Encore une fois sorry !  :rateau:



pas grave...........
mais si, ça enleve du plaisir a la lecture....
parce que l'ecriture de Rowling, c'est pas Hemingway/Camus/Zweig/Steinbeck et j'en passe..........
donc bon, si tu enleves les sujets importants et la surprise du scenario....
reste beaucoup de papier...

mais t'inquiete, je le lirai quand meme.....




ps: moi, je m'en doutais plus a cause de l'acteur mort et de son remplacant mediocre........
pps: heureusement que ça devient plus noir......ça, c'est une bonne nouvelle....


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: moi, je m'en doutais plus a cause de l'acteur mort et de son remplacant mediocre........
> pps: heureusement que ça devient plus noir......ça, c'est une bonne nouvelle....


 
Bon passons sur les critiques sur le style. Ok c'est pas Ze style du siècle, mais c'est tout de même de bonne facture...

Mais sinon pour revenir sur la remarque (oui là celle que j'ai gardée)... tu crois vraiment qu'elle est influencée par les films comme Uderzo est inspiré par son parc pour Astérix?
Perso, j'en doute...

A.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'en doute...
> 
> A.



perso, j'en doute pas....


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> perso, j'en doute pas....


 
Ben vu sa façon de travailler, vu la genèse de la série d'avant les films, non je ne vois guère trop comment on pourrait dire qu'elle est influencée par ce qui se passe autour de sa création. 
D'autant que si c'était le cas, même si on peut trouver l'acteur mauvais (perso il ne m'a pas choqué), cela aurait été incompréhensible qu'elle tue un personnage si important. En plus il y a toutes les chances qu'on le revoit dans le 7ème tome via des flashbacks.

A.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ben vu sa façon de travailler, vu la genèse de la série d'avant les films, non je ne vois guère trop comment on pourrait dire qu'elle est influencée par ce qui se passe autour de sa création.
> D'autant que si c'était le cas, même si on peut trouver l'acteur mauvais (perso il ne m'a pas choqué), cela aurait été incompréhensible qu'elle tue un personnage si important. En plus il y a toutes les chances qu'on le revoit dans le 7ème tome via des flashbacks.
> 
> A.



a voir, mais je ne dis pas non plus que tout son travail est influencé par le cinema....
juste que l'on se doit des fois (poour que le scenario soit au plus proche possible) de faire quelque effort.....
m'enfin, ce qui est sur, c'est qu'elle ne peut pas ne pas penser au cinema, vu le succes que rencontre HP avec celui-ci.....  

quoi qu'il en soit....il est mort...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de le finir, apres tout une nuit de lecture
> 
> Woah ! j'en suis encore retourné, la mort de Dumbledore à la fin, ça secoue, je vois pas ce qu'ils vont faire si il est mort, il était vraiment le chef de l'Ordre du Phoenix, une aide précieuse pour Harry et j'en passe.... :sick:
> Le bouquin est globalement encore plus sombre que les autres, beaucoup moins de blagues, il n'y a que les histoires d'amour entre Harry et Ginny et Hermione et Ron qui apportent une touche de légéreté à l'ensembe
> ...


 


Merci de raconter la fin.....  :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Merci de raconter la fin.....  :rateau:


 
Ben normallement tu la connais si tu es ici... 

A.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ben normallement tu la connais si tu es ici...
> 
> A.


 
Ben en fait heu...    tu sait, Macgé c'est vachement gran, alors.... desfois jme perd...


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a voir, mais je ne dis pas non plus que tout son travail est influencé par le cinema....
> juste que l'on se doit des fois (poour que le scenario soit au plus proche possible) de faire quelque effort.....
> m'enfin, ce qui est sur, c'est qu'elle ne peut pas ne pas penser au cinema, vu le succes que rencontre HP avec celui-ci.....
> 
> quoi qu'il en soit....il est mort...


 
Imho (qui n'engage que moi personnellement  ), je doute qu'elle pense vraiment au cinéma... parce que sinon elle n'aurait jamais sorti un Ordre du Phoenix aussi épais avec tant de choses dedans ainsi qu'un Sang mêlé presqu'aussi gros et sans aucun doute encore plus riche en histoires... 
HP a eu du succès (et déjà c'était phénoménal) bien avant que les films ne sortent... quand on lit ses (rarissimes) interviews ou son site (ou les textes sont d'elle), elle semble avoir gardé la tête sur les épaules (paraît d'ailleurs qu'elle est plus que pointilleuse pour les franchises) et avoir toujours la "flamme" de son histoire.  Donc... bon chuis p'tet naïf, mais j'y crois.

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait heu...  tu sait, Macgé c'est vachement gran, alors.... desfois jme perd...


 
Bon alors tu prends la deuxième à droite, ensuite tu montes au deuxième, évite de te faire repérer par un fantôme, passe par le passage qui est derrière le troisième tableau sur le mur de droite et ensuite, valà ça devrait être bon. 

A.


----------



## Pierrou (2 Août 2005)

Oui, s'il vous plait, ne reprochez pas à ceux qui postent ici de raconter la fin, puisqu'il est marqué dans le titre " pour ceux qui ont lu ..." :rateau:
Je crois qu'on avait ouvert un thread avant la sortie du livre d'ailleurs, ceux qui ont pas lu peuvent y poster peut etre


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Oui, s'il vous plait, ne reprochez pas à ceux qui postent ici de raconter la fin, puisqu'il est marqué dans le titre " pour ceux qui ont lu ..." :rateau:
> Je crois qu'on avait ouvert un thread avant la sortie du livre d'ailleurs, ceux qui ont pas lu peuvent y poster peut etre



Jveux bien, mais je savait pas non plus qu'HP6 c'étais Harry Potter 6 ! puisque pour moi HP c'est la marque HP !


----------



## Pierrou (2 Août 2005)

evidemment...
mais tu lis des ordinateurs HP toi ? :mouais:



enfin je dis ça moi..... je dis rien hein :rateau:


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> evidemment...
> mais tu lis des ordinateurs HP toi ? :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...


Merci Pierrou d'avoir défendu le bien-fondé de ce thread... C'est vrai qu'une fois que j'ai eu fini le livre, j'avais envie de partager mes impressions avec d'autres, donc il m'a paru nécessaire de créer un nouveau thread, dont le titre ma paraissait clair... 
en tout cas, ça va être très très long d'attendre le prochain...   :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Merci Pierrou d'avoir défendu le bien-fondé de ce thread... C'est vrai qu'une fois que j'ai eu fini le livre, j'avais envie de partager mes impressions avec d'autres, donc il m'a paru nécessaire de créer un nouveau thread, dont le titre ma paraissait clair...
> en tout cas, ça va être très très long d'attendre le prochain...   :rateau:



oui, un titre tres clair...
a ce sujet, tu as lut AOLFDB....un bon livre, l'est bon ce SZ....
d'ailleurs c'est lui qui a ecrit 24HDLVDUF qui un autre tres bon bouquin....
mais le meilleurs reste LJDE.....du meme auteur....

voiila....


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, un titre tres clair...
> a ce sujet, tu as lut AOLFDB....un bon livre, l'est bon ce SZ....
> d'ailleurs c'est lui qui a ecrit 24HDLVDUF qui un autre tres bon bouquin....
> mais le meilleurs reste LJDE.....du meme auteur....
> ...


Ceci dit, l'ambiguité était relativement limitée au vu de l'actualité... et sachant que HP6 peut se référer à :un ampli, un éditeur de fichier source ou éventuellement à la marque Hewlett Packard... Je reste désolée envers tous ceux qui seraient arrivés ici par erreur, mais je maintiens que le titre de ce thread me paraît clair...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, l'ambiguité était relativement limitée au vu de l'actualité... et sachant que HP6 peut se référer à :un ampli, un éditeur de fichier source ou éventuellement à la marque Hewlett Packard... Je reste désolée envers tous ceux qui seraient arrivés ici par erreur, mais je maintiens que le titre de ce thread me paraît clair...



mais le titre est clair...pas de soucis....
quand a HP6, non, je n'ai pas pensé a Harry popers....mais bon, cela representait une dizaine de caracteres de plus a taper donc je comprend que tu es reduit un petit peu le titre original...








ps: des fois que tu ne t'en soit pas rendu compte, je te "taquine" depuis le debut, ne te sens pas obligé de repondre chaque fois...


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: des fois que tu ne t'en soit pas rendu compte, je te "taquine" depuis le debut, ne te sens pas obligé de repondre chaque fois...


Hum, hum... il paraît que la naïveté fait partie de mon charme... :rose:
Sache quand même que quand j'ai voulu changer le titre, c'était trop tard...


----------



## Pierrou (3 Août 2005)

Mouais, on pourrait aussi continuer le thread en anglais, comme livre, comme ça le spoilage sera moins facile à comprendre pour certains


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, on pourrait aussi continuer le thread en anglais, comme livre, comme ça le spoilage sera moins facile à comprendre pour certains



hum....great idea....
let's go...!






ps: I really like "flood" in English....
it's Funny...


----------



## Pierrou (3 Août 2005)

Well, you know, I really found that all the stuff about Voldemort and the Horcruxes was grats, this is a grat theory to explain why he didn't die when his spell bounced back upon his face when he tried to kill Harry


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

ok, you have amazing theory ... 

but.......
I'm just a flooder, then...you know...?.......

don't think that it doesn't interest me, but ........ Yes it does....






ps: ok, i know...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

ouais, m'enfin vous etes un peu de mauvaise foi les gars, la, rapport au titre du thread sinon, non?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais, m'enfin vous etes un peu de mauvaise foi les gars, la, rapport au titre du thread sinon, non?



ben, j'ai jamais dit que je n'etais pas de mauvaise fois....


----------



## Spyro (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Well, you know, I really found that all the stuff about Voldemort and the Horcruxes was grats, this is a grat theory to explain why he didn't die when his spell bounced back upon his face when he tried to kill Harry


C'est l'avantage d'écrire des trucs avec plein de mystères, on peut inventer ce qu'on veut après, tout en ayant l'air de savoir de quoi on parle


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

Yep that's right, I don't know whether she had already planned to write this at the beginning or ot, but anyway it rocks !!!


----------



## iNano (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Yep that's right, I don't know whether she had already planned to write this at the beginning or ot, but anyway it rocks !!!


I think sometimes she discovers the story while writing it... There are a few moments in the books she didn't mean to put at the beginning, the characters are evolving by teir own...


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

Héhé she's losing control, what if Harry turns up to be gay ? :rateau:


----------



## iNano (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Héhé she's losing control, what if Harry turns up to be gay ? :rateau:


Good question... who do you think he would end up with ?


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

Dunnow, maybe Neville, he never dated a girl, didn't he ? :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

J'aimerai que vous me répondiez a une de mes interrogations svp 

J'ai regarde le premier HP mais en vidéo puis je lire le deuxieme bouquin a présent ou commence avec le livre 1 ?

Merci


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai que vous me répondiez a une de mes interrogations svp
> 
> J'ai regarde le premier HP mais en vidéo puis je lire le deuxieme bouquin a présent ou commence avec le livre 1 ?
> 
> Merci




read the first.......


----------



## iNano (5 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Dunnow, maybe Neville, he never dated a girl, didn't he ? :rateau:


Nor did Draco... It would be fun !  :casse: Quoique...


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> read the first.......





Je serai pertubé si je commence par le deuxième directement ?


----------



## iNano (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je serai pertubé si je commence par le deuxième directement ?


Sans vouloir te vexer, je trouve que tu te compliques franchement la vie avec des choses qui sont d'une simplicité enfantine...  à ce que je sais, tu es en vacances, donc tu peux prendre le temps de lire TOUS les tomes, ça ne va pas te tuer...:rateau: Je pense que tu auras deviné sans peine que tous les détails des livres ne peuvent pas être retranscrits dans les films, donc tu gagneras forcément des infos à lire la  série complète... Y a plus qu'à !


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir te vexer, je trouve que tu te compliques franchement la vie avec des choses qui sont d'une simplicité enfantine...  à ce que je sais, tu es en vacances, donc tu peux prendre le temps de lire TOUS les tomes, ça ne va pas te tuer...:rateau: Je pense que tu auras deviné sans peine que tous les détails des livres ne peuvent pas être retranscrits dans les films, donc tu gagneras forcément des infos à lire la  série complète... Y a plus qu'à !




Non , tu me vexes en rien mais l'histoire principale est dans le film donc les détails je pense pas qu'ils sont si importants que ca dans le premier tome , si ?   .

Pour autant , je vais filer achete le premier tome quand j'aurai fini mes livres   . 

Merci pour ta réponse si bien détaillée


----------



## Pierrou (5 Août 2005)

Je te conseille de tous les lire, même le premier, il y a plein de petits détails en plus, et puis, il est pas long, ça se lit en un après midi de farniente :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille de tous les lire, même le premier, il y a plein de petits détails en plus, et puis, il est pas long, ça se lit en un après midi de farniente :rateau:




Merci , je vais filer me l'acheter today


----------



## Pierrou (5 Août 2005)

yep le livre c'est mieux mais bon, le soir sur le iBook dans le plumard ça passe, les eBook :rateau:
Et en VO c'est mieux


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> yep le livre c'est mieux mais bon, le soir sur le iBook dans le plumard ça passe, les eBook :rateau:
> Et en VO c'est mieux




S'pece de ventard


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2005)

Aaaaaah :love: je viens finalement d'avoir ma copie :love: je sens que je vais le devorer tres rapidement :love:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Yep, ça se dévore bien, j'ai entrepris un processus de traduction du bouquin, j'a déjà fait les deux premiers chapitres ( un par jour ) 
je les refile à mes potes qui maitrisent pas bien l'anglais apres


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

Tu te  fais payer , j'espère ?


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Nope, c'est ça le pire 
tiens vous saviez que le film Harry Potter et la Coupe de Feu va être marqué PG -13 ( déconseillé au moins de 13 ans donc ) aux USA ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Nope, c'est ça le pire
> tiens vous saviez que le film Harry Potter et la Coupe de Feu va être marqué PG -13 ( déconseillé au moins de 13 ans donc ) aux USA ?





Ca ne m'etonne guère puisque quand tu sais que même en Angleterre Mr Bean est PG -13


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne m'etonne guère puisque quand tu sais que même en Angleterre Mr Bean est PG -13


 On te parle des Etats-Unis


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On te parle des Etats-Unis




Pareil monde anglophone


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pareil monde anglophone


 Rien a voir... les British n'ont absolument pas la meme reserve que le pseudo-puritanisme americain (qui n'en est d'ailleurs pas un) 

Les Anglais sont beaucoup plus reserves et on tombe vite dans le "Shocking" !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> yep le livre c'est mieux mais bon, le soir sur le iBook dans le plumard ça passe, les eBook :rateau:
> Et en VO c'est mieux




*Petit rappel, les messages du type "j'ai tel fichier si ca interesse quelqu'un", ca s'appelle de l'incitation au piratage, ni plus ni moins. Celà met en jeu votre responsabilité pénale et surtout celle de macgeneration
Merci de respecter la charte et de faire attention.*


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

foui monsieur.... :rose: 
j'le ferai plus m'sieur.... :rose:


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

Youpi ! J'ai mon Harry Potter !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vous les fans pourquoi vous aimez tant Harry Potter ?





			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Youpi ! J'ai mon Harry Potter !!!




Non rien


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Non rien


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Non rien





Il y a que les cons qui changent pas d'avis ..


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

T'as acheté quel HP, le 6 direct ?


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Il y a un podcast Harry Potter qui est sorti, et c'est pas mal... des djeun's qui cause des livres te des films, et aussi de l'auteur...


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

le podcast du Mugglenet ou un autre?


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> le podcast du Mugglenet ou un autre?


Oui, c'est celui-là... Je vois que j'ai encore un train de retard...


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

ben je zone pas mal sur ce site  
assez sympa pour les nain faux sur Harry le Peloteur


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> T'as acheté quel HP, le 6 direct ?





Le premier HP j'ai achete


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ben je zone pas mal sur ce site
> assez sympa pour les nain faux sur Harry le Peloteur


Oui, j'y traîne pas mal aussi, ainsi que sur The Leaky Cauldron...


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

yep et universharrypotter.com aussi


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> yep et universharrypotter.com aussi


Attends je note, je l'ai pas celui-là... :bebe:
Cool, y a même un forum et c'est en français !


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

en tout cas mon oeuvre de traduciton du 6 avance un peu


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas mon oeuvre de traduciton du 6 avance un peu


Si jamais tu la finis avant la traduction officielle, tu pourras essayer de la vendre...


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Lol, non mais bon, j'aime bien et puis comme ça je vois plein de détails auxquels j'avais aps fait gaffe


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2005)

J'ai commencé le livre aujourd'hui et je dois dire que comme d'habitude, c'est un vrai délice :love:

je vais d'ailleurs calmement aller lire un peu... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Le premier HP j'ai achete



à ta place j'aurais acheté le dernier ! :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2005)

Ne pourrissons pas ce magnifique thread et revenons à nos sorciers préférés :love:

Raaaah par la barbe de Dumbledore, je sens que ce tome est particulièrement rempli d'action :love:


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ne pourrissons pas ce magnifique thread et revenons à nos sorciers préférés :love:
> 
> Raaaah par la barbe de Dumbledore, je sens que ce tome est particulièrement rempli d'action :love:


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, il est terrible... Fais nous savoir ta progression, on pourra causer !!!


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a ce sujet, tu as lut AOLFDB....un bon livre, l'est bon ce SZ....
> d'ailleurs c'est lui qui a ecrit 24HDLVDUF qui un autre tres bon bouquin....
> mais le meilleurs reste LJDE.....du meme auteur....



À ce sujet, ce n'est pas plutôt AOLFDM?

A. qui trouve le titre du thread trèèès bien.


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai que vous me répondiez a une de mes interrogations svp
> 
> J'ai regarde le premier HP mais en vidéo puis je lire le deuxieme bouquin a présent ou commence avec le livre 1 ?
> 
> Merci




  :hein:   
J'arrive un peu en retard, surtout depuis que tu l'as acheté, mais tu étais pas sensé l'acheter le commencer le 25 juillet?   

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Nope, c'est ça le pire
> tiens vous saviez que le film Harry Potter et la Coupe de Feu va être marqué PG -13 ( déconseillé au moins de 13 ans donc ) aux USA ?



Ce serait pas mal que les suivants soient R juste histoire d'être sûrs qu'ils ne seront pas trop édulcorés...   

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, il est terrible... Fais nous savoir ta progression, on pourra causer !!!



Modern__Thing, tu n'aurais pas une webacam par hasard?
En tout cas vi le dernier est terrible!

(ceux qui ont lu un certain compte-rendu d'une certaine soirée comprendront...  )

A.


----------



## Gregg (10 Août 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> J'arrive un peu en retard, surtout depuis que tu l'as acheté, mais tu étais pas sensé l'acheter le commencer le 25 juillet?
> 
> A.




J'avais des choses a faire et je viens d'acheter le premier tome !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> À ce sujet, ce n'est pas plutôt AOLFDM?
> 
> A. qui trouve le titre du thread trèèès bien.




evidemment, c'est AOLFDM, 
une petite faute de frappe......


----------

